# RPM males new skin



## Camo (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey all,

Thought i would put a pic up as he just shed the other day. Getting more and more yellow on him with every shed. Starting to look really good.







Cameron


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 26, 2010)

hot camo... i think this is the hottest rpm/jag ive seen in oz(... so far... Tony


----------



## cactus2u (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice.... Be cool to see some pics of him in a natural enviroment ,some greenery to show off the yellow.
how old is he?


----------



## dst1980 (Sep 26, 2010)

Where can I get one? Serious!


----------



## Colin (Sep 26, 2010)

looks fantastic camo


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 26, 2010)

Agreed! This is the best RPM/JAG I have seen on our shores. It's beautiful!


----------



## snakelvr (Sep 26, 2010)

VVVEEERRRRYYYY nice!!!!!! Gorgeous snake


----------



## shaye (Sep 26, 2010)

sexy!!!!!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 26, 2010)

wow stunning god I bet you happy you got it when you did lol.


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 26, 2010)

looling great Camo have to happy with that one


----------



## BenReyn (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh wow, that looks fantastic .
It's exciting to see how far the RPM selective breeding programs in AUS have come.
Ben.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Sep 26, 2010)

That's mint!


----------



## shaye (Sep 26, 2010)

if u dont mind me asking whom did u purchase off 
cheers shaye


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 26, 2010)

definitely jelous mate. well done


----------



## Camo (Sep 26, 2010)

cactus2u said:


> Nice.... Be cool to see some pics of him in a natural enviroment ,some greenery to show off the yellow.
> how old is he?


He is only 9 months old.


----------



## Camo (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow. Thanks all for the nice responses.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 26, 2010)

Amazing colour on that one .


----------



## Camo (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Roger


----------



## Kitah (Sep 26, 2010)

Holy crap, all I can say is WOW! I think I'm drooling, and I actually swore when I saw it... gorgeous animal, very jealous!! I know these guys are still relatively new in Au, but any rough idea of how these guys hold their colour and 'clean' patterning as adults?


----------



## WomaPythons (Sep 26, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Camo (Sep 26, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Holy crap, all I can say is WOW! I think I'm drooling, and I actually swore when I saw it... gorgeous animal, very jealous!! I know these guys are still relatively new in Au, but any rough idea of how these guys hold their colour and 'clean' patterning as adults?


From what i have seen they hold thier olour fairly well. I suppose you could expect some fading like most jungles do but this male does not have any jungle in him. Pure Coastal.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 26, 2010)

looking good cameron


----------



## WomaPythons (Sep 26, 2010)

ohhh i thought it was a jungle


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Sep 26, 2010)

If that snake originated from the two known lines then it will have jungle blood in it.


----------



## Camo (Sep 26, 2010)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> If that snake originated from the two known lines then it will have jungle blood in it.


Not what i have been informed from the actual source. I have asked him a few times and it is a pure coastal.


----------



## Camo (Sep 26, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> looking good cameron


Cheers mate.


----------



## 1issie (Sep 26, 2010)

HOLY COW!!!!! im spechless!!!that is one of the most BEAUTIFUL snake ive seen so far.


----------



## remington (Sep 26, 2010)

Wana sell it?


----------



## Camo (Sep 26, 2010)

remington said:


> Wana sell it?


Nope.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 26, 2010)

Now you just gotta buy a mate for it...lol 
Again...that is an absolute cracker and one I would love to keep, if only as a display animal!!
I have images on how to built & light an enclosure for an animal like that! "drool on keyboard"


----------



## Perko (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Camo (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies.


----------



## Camo (Sep 27, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> Now you just gotta buy a mate for it...lol


Already thought of that :lol:


----------



## thals (Sep 27, 2010)

One of the best rpm's I've seen in oz, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Camo (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks thals.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 27, 2010)

So being a male..... and 9 months old, breeding plans for next year? 

Do you have any females in mind? will you be putting him over jungles or coastals?

Very exciting times!


----------



## Camo (Sep 27, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> So being a male..... and 9 months old, breeding plans for next year?
> 
> Do you have any females in mind? will you be putting him over jungles or coastals?
> 
> Very exciting times!


Yeah exciting times ahead thats for sure.

I will probably try him next season and just see how he goes. I have a few females i mind to put him to. SXR jungles, devil jungles, striped coastals and a few others. Should be good to see what he produces.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 27, 2010)

Camo said:


> Yeah exciting times ahead thats for sure.
> 
> I will probably try him next season and just see how he goes. I have a few females i mind to put him to. SXR jungles, devil jungles, striped coastals and a few others. Should be good to see what he produces.



I'm sure you will get some amazing animals from those pairings!

Your inbox will be full in no time!


----------



## Camo (Sep 27, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Your inbox will be full in no time!


It already is :lol:

Just so everyone knows, he is NOT for sale. Hopefully next season i will have some babies from him to share.


----------



## Matt-and-Jo (Sep 27, 2010)

nice "increased" pattern morelia mate, i still dont understand how increasing the pattern makes it a reduced pattern? who ever came up with this term didnt think it through to well


----------



## Camo (Sep 27, 2010)

This will be one of the females i will put him over Jay84







Female SXR line jungle bred by Colin. See Colin i told you i would get a pic of her for you :lol:

She is just getting the WOW factor with every shed she has.

Cameron


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Sep 27, 2010)

Very nice Camo.
They should produce some nice offspring.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 27, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Camo, congrats.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 27, 2010)

Camo said:


> This will be one of the females i will put him over Jay84
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Im just on my work comp so pics don't work  , ill deffo check it out when i get home this evening though (i am sure she is lovely lol)


----------



## Camo (Sep 27, 2010)

Thankyou the s word and jungleman.

She is around the same age as the RPM and i think she will be a cracker.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Sep 27, 2010)

Thought i would show of the white on this fellow!












Thie first two photos were taken in the midday sun! True representation of colour.


----------



## Perko (Sep 29, 2010)

Faarrrrk, thats awesome


----------



## Kurto (Sep 29, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Faarrrrk, thats awesome


 
sickening isn't it!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Camo, do you have a pic of him of what he was like when you first got him?


----------



## Miss-Lulu (Sep 29, 2010)

i want 1


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow thats one hot looking RPM/jag 
Who bred that one ?


----------



## meatman (Sep 29, 2010)

There sure are plenty of quality looking snakes getting around


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats a Barramundi creation! Shows you how pretty they are when you start with decent quality parents. I think this one is 75% Jungle.


----------



## Camo (Sep 30, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> Hey Camo, do you have a pic of him of what he was like when you first got him?


Ummm yeah i do somewhere. Will try and find it and put up as a comparison.


----------



## Camo (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice RPM CP


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Oct 2, 2010)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Thought i would show of the white on this fellow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That little fella was bred from my WHITE male to a Julatten female, so Its basically a 50% Jungle, the same pairing is due to lay soon along with a cleaner fully striped WHITE Julatten that was paired with the WHITE male.

Absolute stunner, cant believe I didnt keep any from that line..........

By the way Camo, thats a cracker.


----------



## Camo (Oct 3, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> By the way Camo, thats a cracker.


Cheers buddy.


----------



## Camo (Oct 3, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> Hey Camo, do you have a pic of him of what he was like when you first got him?


When first purchased





Now





Dramatic change in colour. Best is yet to come of him i think.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 3, 2010)

Breathless...awesome stuff mate!


----------



## Camo (Oct 3, 2010)

Cheers Wayne.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Oct 3, 2010)

Camo, they are great comparison shots, definately one of the best going around.........

Any ideas if that guy is related to the one Byron_moses has posted pics of. Very similar head patterns.


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 3, 2010)

here is the one in question


----------



## Camo (Oct 3, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Camo, they are great comparison shots, definately one of the best going around.........
> 
> Any ideas if that guy is related to the one Byron_moses has posted pics of. Very similar head patterns.


Thanks mate.

I am not sure on the relation to others to be honest.


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 3, 2010)

very nice stuff


----------



## lgotje (Oct 3, 2010)

stunning snake mate cant wait to get me one............hopefully in the near future!!


----------



## norwich (Oct 4, 2010)

that one hot snake there camo hope you will release some young soon regards micky


----------



## Camo (Oct 4, 2010)

norwich said:


> that one hot snake there camo hope you will release some young soon regards micky


I will be trying next season. I am confident he will have enough size to him.

Should have some awesome looking animals produced if all goes well.

Thanks all for the interest.


----------



## Camo (Oct 4, 2010)

lgotje said:


> stunning snake mate cant wait to get me one............hopefully in the near future!!


Will be some available in the near future from him if all goes well.

Not taking orders yet people :lol: so please no more PM's about a waiting list please. To early to start that.


----------



## mungus (Oct 5, 2010)

okay Cam, enough is enough, i want him back..................lol


----------



## Camo (Oct 5, 2010)

mungus said:


> okay Cam, enough is enough, i want him back..................lol


:lol: You wish mate :lol:

I am sure i can work out a nice offspring from him for you.


----------



## mungus (Oct 6, 2010)

Camo said:


> :lol: You wish mate :lol:
> 
> I am sure i can work out a nice offspring from him for you.


 
Now your talking.........lol


----------



## The Devil (Oct 6, 2010)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Thats a Barramundi creation! Shows you how pretty they are when you start with decent quality parents. I think this one is 75% Jungle.



You're right, from Barramundi the keeper but from my Julatten jungle girl and Barra's white MD. Man oh man I wished my little male looked that good...

Can't wait for this years eggs to hatch as we have used a even BETTER julatten of mine....


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 6, 2010)

Of course Nev. There is always something nicer lurking in your basement. Remember to drop us that email.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 7, 2010)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Of course Nev. There is always something nicer lurking in your basement. Remember to drop us that email.


We all know and I always say to mates interstate..there is always something tucked away in the dark corner of the herp room that we need to see! LMAO Too true CP.


----------



## The Devil (Oct 7, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> That little fella was bred from my WHITE male to a Julatten female, so Its basically a 50% Jungle, the same pairing is due to lay soon along with a cleaner fully striped WHITE Julatten that was paired with the WHITE male.
> 
> Absolute stunner, cant believe I didnt keep any from that line..........
> 
> By the way Camo, thats a cracker.


_Barra I'm coming to get ya....those babies ( the pics on page 4) came from MY JULATTEN GIRL and you SOLD them. How come they didn't come to ME.
My hands should just about fit around your neck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
_


----------



## Minka (Oct 7, 2010)

Fantastic looking RPM Camo, he's very similar to my male...


----------



## Camo (Oct 7, 2010)

As said in another thread very nice Minka.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Oct 7, 2010)

wish i had one (dont we all)


----------



## norwich (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow wow wow best ive seen congrates


----------



## Camo (Oct 8, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> wish i had one (dont we all)


We can work something out :lol:


----------



## Camo (Oct 25, 2010)

He just had another shed and looks even better.

Taken with no flash. Pictures cant capture his true colour.







Cameron


----------



## Kurto (Oct 25, 2010)

gotsta get me one of those!


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 25, 2010)

Camo if you reckon this snake is pure coastal, I reckon your wasting it with jungles & should be back to pure coastals again.
This is just my thoughts. But then again I am predudice towards coastals.

Top snake & whatever you do with him you won't go wrong. But I still recon coastal pairing would be awesome.

Cheers Ian.


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 25, 2010)

nice stuff


----------



## hornet (Oct 25, 2010)

amazing snakes  Can anyone point me to a thread where i can find some info as to the origin of the jags in aus? like how many specimens actually started it all here? Keep up the great work guys


----------



## Perko (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## smigga (Oct 26, 2010)

that is one hot snake


----------



## Camo (Oct 27, 2010)

ian_davo said:


> Camo if you reckon this snake is pure coastal, I reckon your wasting it with jungles & should be back to pure coastals again.
> This is just my thoughts. But then again I am predudice towards coastals.
> 
> Top snake & whatever you do with him you won't go wrong. But I still recon coastal pairing would be awesome.
> ...


Why would it be a waste with jungles? With his yellow he has and my female SXR jungles i have here they will make insane yellow hatchies and only 50% jungle 50% CCP. Imagine how good they will be at 75% jungle and so on.

Oh dont worry i have plenty of nice girlfriends to put him with.


----------



## James..94 (Oct 27, 2010)

Beautiful Camo


----------



## Camo (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks all for the great words.


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 27, 2010)

Camo said:


> Thanks all for the great words.



Camo I am only suggesting that it would realy intesify the coloration of a good quality coastal, & as there is so many jungle jags out there now & more getting bred in the near future, that if it is pure coastal put it back that way to enhance coastal breeding.
Its your snake, do what you want. It is just my thoughts & as said earlier I am probably keen towards coastals.
Cheers mate.


----------



## Perko (Oct 27, 2010)

How many do you know of?
What sort of #'s are you talking 50,100, 200+



ian_davo said:


> as there is so many jungle jags out there now & more getting bred in the near future,
> Cheers mate.


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't have a number, DO YOU?

But mostly all you you hear about these days are rpm jungle this & rpm jungle that.
All I am saying that if it were ME with a RPM coastal carpet I would be trying to get that going rather than crossing it back with a jungle jag./rpm whatever you call them. why not a RPM COASTAL for fair dinkum.

Don't get me wrong guys, but all I am saying is that what I will do.

Hey its all good debate
cheers again.


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Oct 27, 2010)

Camo said:


> He just had another shed and looks even better.
> 
> Taken with no flash. Pictures cant capture his true colour.
> 
> ...


 
i think i would sell my soul for a snake like that


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 27, 2010)

When are you guys going to realise that all Rpms/ jags in Australia are descendants of percentage jungle crosses.


----------



## Australis (Oct 27, 2010)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> When are you guys going to realise that all Rpms/ jags in Australia are descendants of percentage jungle crosses.



It is a little disturbing how many believe these are pure Coastal Carpets :|


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2010)

ian_davo said:


> Camo I am only suggesting that it would realy intesify the coloration of a good quality coastal, & as there is so many jungle jags out there now & more getting bred in the near future, that if it is pure coastal put it back that way to enhance coastal breeding.
> Its your snake, do what you want. It is just my thoughts & as said earlier I am probably keen towards coastals.
> Cheers mate.


Yeah i will be putting him with some nice female coastals.

Cameron


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2010)

sammy_sparkles said:


> i think i would sell my soul for a snake like that


Thanks Sammy.


----------



## impulse reptiles (Oct 28, 2010)

ian_davo said:


> I don't have a number, DO YOU?
> 
> But mostly all you you hear about these days are rpm jungle this & rpm jungle that.
> All I am saying that if it were ME with a RPM coastal carpet I would be trying to get that going rather than crossing it back with a jungle jag./rpm whatever you call them. why not a RPM COASTAL for fair dinkum.
> ...


 
i know what you mean ian , a few years ago alot of controversy surrounded jags mostly because they were hybrids , alot of people said they would keep and breed them ONLY if they were pure, now that the flock have waddled in a different direction people have changed there opinions and don't give a rats whether or not there pure or the affects they will (or there sibs) will have on the hobby, in this hobby people look up to bigger breeders and listen to what the majority are saying ,if they talk about the environment and the effects hybrids could have on it, they will jump up and down repeat what is being said, they will repeat it and believe it.

if the hybrid haters/other give up and a majority look at what is being said or not said and they will take it in and go with the flow...i don't think it has been the breeders turning the people opinions ,i think its because alot of one half of the side of the debate have given up.

that comment above was aimed at the hobby in general and not at you camo or your animal.

either way that is one spectacular looking ''Pure'' coastal....good luck with it.


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2010)

fusion said:


> either way that is one spectacular looking ''Pure'' coastal....good luck with it.


Thanks fusion.


----------



## Jason (Oct 28, 2010)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> When are you guys going to realise that all Rpms/ jags in Australia are descendants of percentage jungle crosses.


 
people will always turn a blind eye to what blood's in their jags here in Australia. you here people saying how honest they'll be regarding offspring yet so many people are/will be in denial. just sit back and enjoy the ride, it's sure to be amusing at times!


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 28, 2010)

Very amusing indeed. I wonder if the granites and zebras will also be advertised as coastals? It's really a laugh isn't it!


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh my god seriously get over it :lol:. I was sold him as a coastal, so i will sell the offspring to people letting them know he is a coastal RPM. At the end of the day they will get cracker 50/50 jungle/coastals RPM's (when put to a jungle) and imagine how good the 75% jungles and so on will be. End of story. Granites and zebs will not be sold as coastals. That is just being stupid now.

As in other threads. There are coastal RPM's here. Its not that big of a deal. 

There will be some amazing animals produced in the next few years thats for sure.


----------



## Jason (Oct 28, 2010)

Camo said:


> There will be some amazing animals produced in the next few years thats for sure.


 
absolutely! im really looking forward to granites!


----------



## D3pro (Oct 29, 2010)

What? Not pure? Sure it is! Jungles and Coastals hybridise in the wild... it's not a hybrid it's an "Intergrade".... Lol I don't care, if it looks good I'll buy it. Designer snakes aren't going to design themselves.***

Camo, You python is cracker. Well done!


----------



## Camo (Oct 29, 2010)

D3pro said:


> What? Not pure? Sure it is! Jungles and Coastals hybridise in the wild... it's not a hybrid it's an "Intergrade".... Lol I don't care, if it looks good I'll buy it. Designer snakes aren't going to design themselves.***
> 
> Camo, You python is cracker. Well done!


Thanks mate and well said.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Oct 31, 2010)

looking very nice camo..where bouts did u get him.


----------



## Camo (Nov 1, 2010)

Cheers mate.


----------



## grimjob (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey camo I have a beautiful RPM coastal from SXR that would love to get down and dirty with yours, I live in QLD

Nathan


----------



## Minka (Nov 3, 2010)

grimjob said:


> Hey camo I have a beautiful RPM coastal from SXR that would love to get down and dirty with yours, I live in QLD
> 
> Nathan



What would be the point of that?


----------



## grimjob (Nov 4, 2010)

Pretty obvious to get more good looking rpm =)


----------



## Camo (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry mate i dont plan to do any breeding loans or anything like that. I have some good animals here to put him with.


----------



## hornet (Nov 4, 2010)

D3pro said:


> What? Not pure? Sure it is! Jungles and Coastals hybridise in the wild... it's not a hybrid it's an "Intergrade".... Lol I don't care, if it looks good I'll buy it. Designer snakes aren't going to design themselves.***
> 
> Camo, You python is cracker. Well done!


 
coastal x jungle, coastal cross diamond, diamond cross md, md x darwin, they are all separate subspecies so they are still hybrids, not saying there is anything wrong with these animals, bloody gorgeous snake you got there camo, cant wait to see these guys more readily available here and its going to be interesting to see what we can do with them in their home land


----------

